# Diabetes care in Cyprus



## liverbird59 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hello, We will be relocating to Cyprus (Paphos area) within the next few weeks and I was wondering what system Cyprus has for caring for people with diabetes. I currently work at a general hospital in England as a Retinal Grader in the diabetes department. In England we have a national retinal screening programme and I wondered if Cyprus has anything similar. If not, how do people with diabetes have their eyes screened for diabetic retinopathy? Although the main reason for moving to Cyprus is to retire I would dearly love to continue with my work as a Retinal Grader if at all possible, on a part time basis.

Many thanks.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't believe they have any specific program like the one in the UK. My mother-in-law has diabetes (recently diagnosed) and she goes to Dr. Pantelis Ellinas tel: 26822414. She says he always does a very good, careful exam - checking the optic nerve at the back of the eye, glaucoma check etc. I am sure they would be able to tell you more.


----------

